# Sandpaper rolls



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone use rolls of sandpaper here in the u.s? If so, what brand.. I know rectangle sheets and 9" discs are most popular, but i was wondering if there is a market for rolls..thanks for the help guys.


----------

